# IUI GIRLS PART 127



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow New Home Already!!

  

H xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005 

     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!
Tomsmummy -

2ww Baby Makers

     

Moomin 02.11.05 
Catspyjamas 04.11.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

     

Struthie 
Sair
Catspyjamas 
Claire
CK6 having a break 
Molly
Perky Pinky 
Kia
Kelly Dallard 
Minow
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Manda - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Sair - what a run around you're having    Follies need to be between 18-22mm.  Really hope you'll get into your clinic at the right time for basting, you don't need this extra hassle.  Good luck    

H xx

PS Lovely newbies - please pm me and let me know where you are at with tx (about to start, injecting or on the 2ww) and I'll put you on the list!  Thanks!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry Jilly


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - Really looking forward to meeting you and everyone else at the meet  DH tried to arrange for his father and new woman to come down that weekend, soon put him straight.  He had forgotten all about it, but he to is looking forward to it and meeting all the people I talk to for hours on the computer every day!!!!!!!

Jilly - you sillypops losing your post!!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - Well done on the no Smoking - You can do it.


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Holly - just hoping follies will grow as quickly this month as they did last month.  Don't know if that was down to the clomid or not.  I always thought that clomid made you ovulate around day 14, obviously not  .  My cycles are usually quite short (around 25 days) so hopefully my follies might do it in time.  

Jillypops - hope you are on 8 and a half hours now!!!!

Moomin - your 2WW is taking ages hun!!!  Can't imagine how slowly it must be going for you!      

As   has arrived I am going to have the hottest bath ever tonight!!  Even though I didn't have IUI last month, just     I thought I'd give up the baths during the 2WW anyway just to see if it made a difference!  Obviously not tho!!!

Ta ra

Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sair - it is well dragging, think I am going to be completely bonkers by the end of it........ the last week has gone so slowly.  I am not even to  go buy a test until the night before because otherwise I will be too tempted and then you lot will get the pee stick     after me!!!


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone for being so friendly and welcoming me in, I just don't know how i am going to keep up with everything i only added my post a day or two ago and you have all moved on 2 parts since then!!!!!!

I don't get chance to sign on much at work so must join in more when i am at home.

Me & DP never saw that programme having a child ruined our lives, but my DP did joke to me and say "hey Lou, ive just seen a program advertised to night and i thought of you - having a child ruined my life  - that will be you!!" he is a tinker!!!

Anyway good luck to everyone which ever stage your going through, i am starting to feel a little more chilled now about all the injections and you all seem to say there fine which makes me feel better!

One day i will manage to do a personal post to you all, perhaps when i am on a day off and i have loads of time to sit and prepare it!

Keep smiling 

Lou


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey ladies, just a quick post before I head off on my travels again!  I've been to London and New York in the past 3 weeks,heading off to Glasgow for a shopping trip until Friday evening.  I'm six days post basting and sort of feel like I'm getting AF cramps.  They started 7 days after my first failed IUI so I'm feeling really down that it means that this one hasn't worked either but am trying to put it to the back of mind and continue thinking positively!

Moomin, I know exactly how you're feeling.  You're due to test two days before me so at least the countdown is shorter for you!  Probably the only consolation I can offer you at this stage.

To everyone else, it'll be Saturday before I'm on again so try not to chat too much!

Love the orange background for halloween!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly for new thread & list    have a lovely day

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - Remember you are NEVER alone    This is an exciting & scary time for you but we are all here for support don't forget that. Isn't the saying new home, new baby   I think it might be. Anyway the longer we have you here the better so don't rush your decision   
Moomin -     6 days to go hunny, hang on in there. Good to hear the new job has settled down, the 2ww effects everything doesn't it.
Kelly -   for Monday...........I'll be living it up in Dublin so had better say it now!!
BBMonster - Claire, yes  I "met" you on the Clomid thread. I joined the site Aug/Sept last year did 9mths on Clomid, 3 IUI's & am about to start IVF so I'm still here!! Where there's a will there's a way   Wishing you lots of luck with IUI & boy can these girls   
Petal - Hope you're feeling a little brighter   & yes I am so very lucky to have what I think is the best MIL I could wish for. With my MIL thinking the sun shines out of her sons   I didn't think anyone would ever be good enough for him but must admit that she treats me as family & tells me she loves me everytime we see each other or speak on the phone & I know she means it. She is my friend as well as my MIL.
Sair -    hope your dates work out for your IUI this month &    to your clinic for not being helpful.
Julie - No work you must be gutted   Hope you're having a great time   
Jilly - How many hours is it now?   Hope you're still being a good girl...........does it feel weird being good........it must be a first for you    I bet you used to polish your cigarettes too   
Shazia - Have sent   on her way to you.
Caroline -    thinking of you.
Big hellos   to Molly, Looby, Kj, Katrinar, Fishy, Lou, Catspjs & everyone else have a great day & what a lovely day it is going to be   

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi, i`m back. No Jilly i didnt fall over   , bloody computer has been playing up. Well done on not smoking today. U r a  

Erika, you're MIL and Fil sound fantastic. My mum and dad have said the same thing. It's the most amazing feeling isnt it that people would do that for us and it really does take the pressure off- well a little anyway. You're so locky to have a mil and fil like that. DH's parents havnt even asked how our treatment is going. I got really upset about it yesterday- their life revolves around their daughter and nobody else.    She really is spoiled and they have no time for DH. Anyway I think after a week of injecting the hormones finally got to me and I exploded    then felt better and went to Tescos- shopping always helps. Unfortunatley I only realised when I got home that i was covered in mascara.    I`m never leaving the house- I told my dad and he called me the village idiot   He is so cheeky!!

Moomin- fingers and toes all crossed for you honey xxx

Kelly, Hi gym girl 

Sarah, hope you enjoyed your bath!!

Lou,   nice to meet you 

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi All!

It's quiet without Julie, KJ and Molly isn't it!  And you'll be off tomoz until Tuesday Erica - talk about the Marie Celeste...!

Gorgeous day - been out doing a tidy up in the garden but loads more to do.  I was trimming away and suddenly thought - oooh I've not logged on to the site to see how everyone is downed tools and rushed madly inside.

Thanks Erica - it is nice to know that you guys will still be here wherever I do decide to be  .

Jilly - how are you doing??  Good idea to take it one day at a time   less daunting!  My MIL and FIL have recently given up after about 40 years of it and haven't looked back.  Their pet dog died recently and with Nan being ill I think they've been a bit tempted but so far so good.

Catspj's thanks for pm!  I've updated the list so you're on it correctly now    Reallly hope it's not AF!   It might not be....    

Moomin - hope you're having a good day and will be coming home shortly to put your feet up.

Hi Sair  

Manda - thank goodness you're back again!  Poor you with your day yesterday.  I'm sure it just catches up with us all sometimes and you have to let it out.  Your Dad sounds like fun.  My Dad is a cheeky monkey type of Dad too.  He cracks me up as we MSN with the conference call (brilliant for seeing everyone at home) and as he's recently lost a lot of hair on top he runs away to get his cap so I can't see it!  So funny - as if I mind!  How are your plans for shifting coming on?

Big   to everyone!

xx
H


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Holly, have put plans on hold for a little bit whilst we are IVFing. Actually dreamt about the place last night Could you come round and tidy my garden please- it's desparate

 Jilly is that you without nicotine I know how you feel, been there done it- though a long time ago. Craving goes away, but sometimes rears its ugly head when you least expect it. Keep strong kiddo xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

*is there anybody there??    ^PumpkinCute*


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm back........................................

Manda - Yes I am really lucky with my in-laws & really do appreciate them. Having been married I know the other end of the scale too   I've got the best this time!!

Holly - Yep it's very quiet   Good girl doing the garden, what a fab day for it   Plenty of overgrown jungle at mine if you run out of things to do!! After tomorrow I won't be on the site until next Thursday, try & keep the girls under control I'll probably have 2 new threads to read   

Jilly - Keep it up, that's my motto, & bedroon talk    You're doing really well without the cigarettes, just take it one day at a time mate. I'm off to Dublin at 8am, Saturday morning   My friend is coming with me so we can have a bit of a girlie weekend too. Can't wait to see my brother, we're staying at his (poor sod doesn't know what he has let himself in for!!) Brother & uncle are picking us up from the airport while my auntie cooks us a full breakfast, how's that for a fab family!! We are also being taken out for a meal on the evening with my cousins & partners etc. I think I'm going to be very spoilt   Back on Tuesday but Wednesday is wages & catch up from having 2 days off   so I won't get to log on until Thursday. You just know you're going to miss me  

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi peeps 
ooh all spooky dooky here 
at least halloween keeps everyones minds off you know what (that thing about baby jesus..)
feeling a bit  after a bit of a bender last night - dh, me and my friend (her partner had to work ) polished off a bottle of bubbles and 3 bottles of red wine between us eeek! had a lovely time tho - my friend has just bought a flat in Hove and is literally 2 mins from the seafront - you can see the waves from her window - soooo lovely. dh and i had a fab walk this morning with the sun shining on our faces - it was 20 degrees at 10am!! i like Autumns like this  we shopped in Brighton yesterday afternnon but didnt buy much - tho i did get a fab beanbag tray for my god daughter (the one who's just been doing her air gostess training) - has a pic of a false smiling fifties style airhostess on it lol

anyways you lot have all been very busy, Erika - mil souinds brilliant, sooo pleased you have made some headway - so whats your excuse for not coming to the meet - am gutted, was really looking forward to meeting you....if i bring puppy will you come? whoever was asking if i'd thought of puppy names yet, i'm waiting till we see him next week - have a few ideas but keeping schtum just now 

i have got to go and sort out some photos now - still have this huuuuge problem with some negs and not resolved yet, lab doing me digi prints havent come up with the goods yet.....and customer is chomping at the bit for her order - havent confessed to the problems yet....aaaaargh am glad i'm shutting this business down....

Holly - JANUARY? OMG tooooooooooooo sooooooooon!!!!!!!!

jilly - you are doing soooooo GREAT!!!!

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly
                                                                        

Erica.xx liar liar  on fire!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kj
Did you say puppy  at the meet   for me to cuddle   
OMG better go & re-book my room!!!!
Upset I won't be meeting you too I was looking forward to meeting so many of you. I hope we can arrange another one early next year when all the missing peeps can make it
Julie   Jillypoops/plops/slops/toomuchpops   Shazia & anyone else I've forgotten.
It's my auntie's birthday party can't really miss it as she is also my godmother & I would be in the bad books big time.
You're visit to your mate sounded fab, lots to   always a bonus!! Do we get to vote on the puppys name?

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

JILLY

YES YOU ARE!!

           

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Not yet Jilly   but you said you definately weren't going because of lap & dye.
Have you changed your mind?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

What you asking about your room for then dumbo?


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

^Bubble Gum^1000 bubbles Erika!!!!


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

oops that didnt work too well!!!


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Jilly when she smoked  

Jilly now  

Keep going


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I KNOW.........................  ME AS WELL!!

THEY WILL BE FROM FRIENDS THAT LOVE & WILL MISS ME WHEN I'M IN DUBLIN

 YOU'RE ONE   ON FIRE!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

NO MANDA..............THIS IS JILLY  

& HERE SHE IS WHEN THE BAR IS SHUT


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh my Jilly, what big eyes you have.......


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

MANDA - JILLY'S EYES ARE DOUBLE G....................LIKE HER (.) (.)   

JILLY - OUCH!!  this is me now  hope you feel bad!!


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

- its ok Jilly- this was me yesterday!!!!!


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow girls, its sooooo good to be able to get back on here and see what you have all been upto.....

My internet connection has been very troublesome for weeks now - but lo and behold broadband has arrived and I just installed it......it's fantastic! (I'm easily impressed..... I know)

I'll shall spend a good few minutes (should that be hours) catching up on the messages.....Am I too late for the November meet now?

Creaky xxx

(ps I'm right behind you on the smoking thing Jilly - Most of the time I am strong, but then I have a drink and it's  )


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Creaky- so glad you`re back!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Manda's going to get a  from Holly for using big writing again!!

Creaky - Welcome back   hope you're ok & yes there is lots to catch up on. You're not too late for the meet.................there is a seperate thread for it.

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

aarrgh, why will i get into trouble?


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

^beware^ yep Manda - you're in trouble!

Wooohooo Creaky's back!  Missed ya kiddo - been wondering about you!  Brilliant you are thinking of coming to the meet! 

xx's
H

Jilly - You remind me of my cat - he's always getting picked on by the others


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

sorry- why am i in trouble??


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Manda - Because Miss Holly   says it takes up too much room & then she has to keep starting new threads. Some of the naughty girls got told off before but you might get away with it today as she is  in her garden!!

Jilly - Where have you gone?   Hope you're not doing anything naughty


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hunny - they don't take any notice of me either - I've tried trust me      Little minxes!

xx

PS - Erica you are just as cheeky as that cheeky faced cat you've been looking after for Catwoman


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

YOU WANT TO READ THE POSTS PROPERLY MISS HOLLY.
JILLYPOOPS/PLOPS/TOOMUCHPOPS SAID I DON'T DESERVE MY   & THAT SHE WON'T MISS ME WHEN I'M AWAY.

NOW WHO IS BEING PICKED ON


----------



## topsham (Nov 7, 2003)

hi gang

Firstly want to say congrats to all the new mummies (I haven't been on since March !!!)

Hope all are well,

Attempting 3rd iui in NOV/DEC after a very stressful summer glad to be back gang hope you are all well...nearly friday

love always

Laurie xxxxxxxxxx (got loads of catching up to do)


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Breaking up early.............................like now!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm convinced no other  ^beware^ have it this bad on their threads  

Bye Erica  

xx

Aaaahh Laurie!!! FANTASTIC TO SEE YOU BACK!!  We've all been wondering how you were after the horrible time you had earlier in the year big big   to you!  Can't wait to catch up with how you are!!


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm never going to be able to catch up on six weeks gossip, you girls just type soooo much.

I will have to make a new start, and make sure I keep up with things from now on....

It really is good to be back, feel like I've found my friends again......it's amazing how a broken computer can make you feel so out of touch!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

See what I mean Holly  ^beware^  can you please keep an eye or preferably both eyes on my   while I'm away as my so called mate is threatening to burst them!! 

Yes I'm working tomorrow but I'm not going to play if you make me   & burst my   Are you going to be nice?   Going to miss me? Aaaahhhhh   I just know it!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

JILLY
ANY CHANCE OF YOU LOOKING AFTER MY   WHILE I'M AWAY? YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO FIND ITS' TWIN AGAIN


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

LOVELIES

HAVE A GREAT EVENING EVERYONE, "SEE" YOU TOMORROW.

ERICA.XX


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening everyone

How are you all today?  Me..... feeling postitive and up beat at the moment, no particular reason why.  Have tried to forget about the next 6 days today and think that has helped, although I do feel AF could be on her way as have had a few cramps etc the last couple of days, and mega sore ((.)) ((.)).  They hurt when I walk.  Also had a dodgy taste in my mouth the last day or so to.  But will have to wait and see.

Things are gradually getting sorted at work, had the last problem with my flexible benefits hopefully sorted today.  5 of us were having the same problem so we all rang the helpline at the same time....... their supervisor was getting well stressed!!!!!!!  Mind you our trainer did mention today that we ought to check our pensions..... really don't want to ring and find out that has been messed up to.  Will do it tomorrow!!!

Well one more day to go before the weekend.  Off to a wedding on Saturday in Northampton looking forward to it as it is DH cousin that is getting married and a lot of his family we have not seen since our wedding in 2003 and some of them I haven't even met..... his family is massive, mine is tiny!

Really hope this weather lasts for Saturday, but knowing my luck it will rain, don't even know what I am going to wear. No time for shopping so will have to rely on what is in my wardrobe.

Sorry no personals this time as got lots to do, need to try and get all my training notes into some sort of order that I can understand!!!!

Catch ya all later


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Good afternoon all,

Creaky-great to "see" ya around again babe-your not to late for the meet,I will pm you the info!!!

Im sorry I cant catch up with everyone,I have had a really busy day and have a headache so I will catch up with personals tomorrow!!!!

I went to my friends today as her little boy and Oli are good friends and I got roped into babysitting for those two all afternoon AND I got lumbered with the baby as well-he is 5 months old.Dont get me wrong he is lovely but he is such a clingy baby and all I wanted to do was pee in peace,so I have been left literally holding the baby all day and now my arms have gone to jelly and my ears are still ringing from the SCREAMING !!!!!!  And I felt a bit gutted cos I am finally(slowly) trimming up as I have been going to thr gym 2 times a week and I was meant to go this afternoon and feel bad for not going   so I have told myself I will go 3 times next week

Jilly-great news on the no smoking,keep up with the good work  

Kelly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Just wanted to see if any of you lovely new ladies would like to join the other nutters at the meet we have organised on November 19th ? If you would like to come please reply to the thread below!!! 

Kelly x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,37944.0.html


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hey Moomin!

  to me on Saturday - I live in Northampton!!!  I'll see what I can do with the weather for you!!!!  Have a fab day!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sarah

Will definiately    to you on Saturday.  If you see 2 people dressed smartly in a car looking lost, then that is us. The couple getting married have given us directions but not from the direction we are coming from!!!!!!

Moomin


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Just wanted to say hello   and I'm still here.
Struggling to keep up with posts and too much going for me just now on to write anything meaningful but I really value your support girls and it's great just knowing you are there. 
Love,
Perky


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello lovely girls!
Erica - sending you tons of            for all that lovely stimming and for tons of juicy follicles to adorn your ovaries (no, I haven't been drinking). Soooooooooooooooooooo excited for you!
Jilly - Well done with the ****! You keep going, my girl. 
Holly - Noooooooooooooooooooooo... we will not let you gooooooooooooooooooo... well, only if you promise to keep in touch   Have pm'd you.
Struthie - sending you a big   I'm so, so sorry and I know it doesnt' get any easier. I'm thinking of you.
Creaky and Topsham - welcome back! And welcome to Claire! (I'm a Claire, too. But then, all the best people are...  )
Hello and lots of love to Molly, Julie, Kelly, Moomin, Perky, Caroline, Shazia, KJ, Manda and anyone I've forgotten...
I'm still in limbo land. Had another blood test today, and HCG is continuing to rise, but way, way too low for it to be a viable pregnancy. Still bleeding, too. My con reckons there's a very small risk of it being an ectopic, so I'm being closely monitored. I have to have another blood test and a scan on Monday. On the positive side, when we saw him today for our follow up, he said that we really had to be optimistic - that it had so nearly worked - and to try and be positive for the next one. But he does think it's worth looking into immune issues, which will mean expensive blood tests... aaaaaaaaaargh!
We won't be due to go for another IVF until Jan/Feb... anyone else likely to be cycling with me then? (See... in spite of everything, I'm managing to look to the future!)
Thanks again to all of you for your support and lovely pm's. Don't know how on earth I'd have stayed sane over the last few weeks without you.
Lots of love,
C xxxx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey I have just popped back to the site - was on here about 10mins ago- and the halloween things have gone and its all back to normal     - Whats goin on?  Am I going mad

Veronica


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

sorted it now - have switched mine back on!


Jillypops - well done for not   !  I gave up on the 13th August - I have tried loads of times b4 but this time i must have been ready - and I haven't missed it at all!  I have also stopped drinking diet coke (6-8 cans a day!)- it was a BIG BIG vice of mine, and again I must have been ready - haven't missed it either!!!  My reflexologist keeps telling me well done and how I should feel much better - I don't really   - weird isn't it - mind you theres none of that early morning coughing and spluttering and my skin is much better - I just thought I would have more energy!  Greedy me!!

Veronica


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,


Jilly-dead impressed with the NO SMOKING    keep going  

Catwoman-was thinking about you the other day,cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling right now,I hope when you go on Monday you get some more answers   keep us posted  

Veronica-thats really spooky,I didnt even notice the screen was back to normal till I read your post  

Perky-remember we are always here if you need us hunny,even if all you wanna do is moan and get things off your chest,thats what we are here for!!

Julie-hope you are having a nice relaxing time off work   missing ya!!!

Moomin-Not long now babe     

Sarah-   how are you lately??

Big love to Erica,Holly,Kj,Struthie,Babyfish,Shazia,Manda,creaky and all you other lovlies.

Nothing to report from me re tx cos nothing happening,got my appointment with my cons next thurs to talk about my blocked tube,but to be perfectly honest I dont think we are going to have our last IUI on the NHS as they have been totally pants    so we most probabilly will be on the start of the IVF/EGG SHARE rollercoaster near xmas   

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning Jilly
I so am       
You looking after it or not?
Well done you not smoking   see you can be a good girl when you want to.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

ONLY 21 DAYS TILL THE MEET

         Booty^


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello  you lot!
Holly - Keep an eye on Jilly please & watch my   I shall be worrying about them all weekend now   
Catwoman - Love the phrasing girl.........are you sure you weren't at the wine   I too hope lots "adorn my ovaries". Pleased to hear you feeling   again you have been through so much & (has already been said) are an inspiration. I'm glad you are being closely monitored & very well looked after by your   that's good to hear. Good luck for scan & test on Monday I will be thinking of you. You carry on looking to the future, the future's bright, the future's   Even if you have no cycle buddies in January you still have us lot, don't you forget it!! Will probably bore you with questions over the next few weeks, apologies now but it's all new to me!!xx
Jilly -                 don't work too hard at the weekend hunny.........I won't be   
Julie - Hope you've had a great few days with your friend & her children, bet you spoilt them   Hope you're ok & we did   xx

Have a great weekend Manda, Moomin (  for testing), Kelly, Petal, Sair, Shazia (  yet?) Caroline   , Molly   , Struthie, Veronica, Looby, Kj (cuddle puppy for me   ), Katrinar, Fishy, Lou, Perky   , Catspjs, Topsham, Creaky (welcome back) & Jess (enjoyed half term?   )

Well I'm off to Dublin at 8am tomorrow     can't wait. Get to see my brother, auntie & family, eat loads, drink even more   & most importantly NO...........................Jilly NO work   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

By the way ladies..............my drugs were delivered yesterday   
Had them delivered to my sisters so that I didn't get asked any awkward questions at work   Collected them last night & wow  stuff!! Lots & lots of everything. Knew about the down regging drug, Menopur, Pregnyl etc but was surprised at how much   compared to what I had for IUI.

What I wasn't ready for was the pessaries   Lots of & a nice size I must add. Twice a day too ooooooohhhhhhhhhh I can't wait!! Puts a totally different dimension on  for me. Roast potatoes or roast parsnips, trifle or cake, front passage or back      

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly
No more mention of the "W" word


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Girls must also add...........................
that the instructions for the pessaries said..........wait for it......
"please remove all packaging"         

And there was me wondering how you fit an oblong box into a circle


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Maybe I could ask DF to do it while the Queens   speech is on   

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica,

You crack   me up!!! Good luck with the pessaries. have a fab time with your brother   

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

You lot are completely out of control but very very  

Erica - my two p's worth - back passage is much more convenient and way less messy than other....

Jilly - hang on in there - you're doing really well!

Kelly - hope you make it to the gym today!  I've been bad and not done any bouncing as the phone and msn hasn't stopped all day!  Got so many things to do and not enough time to do them in!  Countdown to the meet is definitely on now - yipee!

Hope you're ok Creaky and Laurie    
Kisses to Candy - you ok lovely?

Loves to KJ - hope you are ok too as you've gone quiet...

In a spin as decision is made.  We are going....    Now gotta sort out tx on the other side of the world and all that entails and the length of time it's going to take to get in to see a specialist there etc etc.  Deep breath, deep breath.  Got a zillion things we have to sell/get rid of including cars (so NOT the right time of year to sell them!) bits of furniture and sundries...  arrrggghhhh!

Love you all madly but gotta fly to the supermarket - SIL coming to stay this weekend - yipee!

xx's
H


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jilly - I can't believe it either!  It doesn't seem real after 5 years!  I'll still be here though - just at different times of the day!  So disappointed I won't get to meet you for real tho  

xx

H


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

NZ and the good thing is it will be mid summer when we get there!

xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

You'd be welcomed with open arms!  Of course by then you'll have a couple of toddlers in tow too  

H


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

How do you know Shazia will want to go Jilly?   

Holly
       OMG. Well hun bun truly wishing you all the very best, gutted you are going but like you said we will still have the site. Like I said before new home, new   so here's hoping that 2006 brings you a new start in every way with the best possible outcome. Can't selling all of your stuff be a good excuse to use e-bay?   Lots of work to be done but think   about a fresh start & look forward to all that lovely   you lucky thing. 
Thanks for advice on the pessaries too   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly
Fancy a cheap   mate?
Nice accomadtion (I just know it   ) & more importantly fabulous food 

Erica.xx

Does Shazia know you call her nutty?


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaah thanks hunny!  I hope that saying is going to be right...!  Have a fantastic weekend away and look forward to hearing how you're getting on with things when you are back next Thursday    

I'm heading off out again now - so    to all those who won't be back til Monday 

 

H

PS Best girls in the world are indeed cordially invited to stay at ours on the other side of the world whenever they like!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Christmas day      in my house
(Sorry Kj for using the "C" word   )

It should be DF & me  but will be DF  & me 

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Knew you meant me   just wanted it in writing in case I need to use it in the future   & anyway I'm a very clever sensible grown up thank you   

You coming to NZ next year or what? Got to time treatment right so that our babies have been born I mean we don't want to take up 2 plane seats....each do we?   Plus Holly will want to babysit so we MUST let her if it makes her


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Aftrenoon,

Michael and Oli have gone b'day pressie shopping    so I AM tidying (not)  .Ok so we had lovely weather yesterday and now you lose your head if you go out cos its sssssoooooo windy 

Just done a big shop at ASDA ,it was a nightmare   took 25 mins to get out the flippin car park    There is a really freaky manager there who is what I call a SHE BEAST   ok so its a man trying ssssoooo hard to be a woman,he has had hormone therapy,hair implants,boob job and is waiting for a gender change thingy,but it gets worse    HE GETS IT ALL ON THE NHS          how annoying is that!!!


Anywho-

Dear HollypopstoNZ,

Cant believe the decision is made   I really wish you all the luck in the world for your move and it will be lovely to see you at the meet,we could turn it into a Bon Voyage party     The good thing is we wont lose contact with you.Good luck woth selling everything   

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

I'll go with you to NZ Jilly, I will try to be sane


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sane, Shazia       

Right ladies time to say    lots to do before 5 so I'd better get cracking!! Have a fab weekend everyone I know I will        

Jilly   already, keep up the good work with the ****   & don't w  k too hard hun.
Holly & Julie -      

Erica.xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI all

Just a quick note to say have a good weekend and i hope you're all ok

Take care xx

Clur!!!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

At last I've managed to get on here in the day time...I've only been off all week!!!!  Got about 200 hundred books to mark, really must get my   in gear and do some.

Talking of   Erica...your pessary posts were hilarious!!!!!  I know exactly what you mean.  I have been prescribed them but haven't used them yet.  I couldn't believe the size of them  .  When I said to DP how on earth am I gonna get them in, he just said 'well don't ask me to do it!!!!!'  I thought the instructions were hilarious, especially the 'clenching buttocks' bit.    Hope you have a fab time in Dublin, loads of Guinness!!!!!

Jillypops - how's the not-smoking going?  Yes, I am hoping to have IUI this month however the timing isn't brill again this time.  I've got a scan next Wednesday (day  so I'm hoping I might be able to have the IUI on Friday.  Last month follies were ready on day 9 but cos that was a Friday couldn't have any treatment.  Anything you can recommend for whopper follies?!!!

Holly - Wishing you loads of luck for the move to NZ.  Do you know when you'll be going?  Hope you have a fab weekend with your SIL.

Hope you all have a good weekend.  Catch you later

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi chatterboxes 
cant believe there were moans about the hallowe'en site  i for one have turned it on again in my profile, and i salute tony for always trying to do his best 
been at work all day today, have just managed a quick catch up, laughing my head off at erikas prediction of her festive season - see i can refer without mentioning the word - hun maybe you could decorate the tree with your botty bombs - bet they'd look great hanging on there, and as they'd be there dangling in your face it would remind you to use them 

jilly get back to the bar  still no ciggies?

welcome back laurie and creaky - its bonkers as ever in here 

holly - got me bag packed already.......

gotta go - going out to dinner at friends and need to have a bath...

  to all

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - Good on you....let's see if you can manage another 54 hours!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

only 6 hrs till you get to 60


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

whoose arranging the nz meet ? kelly you  up  for it


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40693.new.html#new


----------

